# Radiatoren zur Raumkühlung?



## hyperionical (27. Juni 2010)

*Radiatoren zur Raumkühlung?*

Hi,
ich habe da eine Idee und wollte mal Fragen ob es funktionieren würde einen Raum mit einer Wasserkühlung zu kühlen. Dabei würde ein Kompressor das Wasserkühlen (über 0°C) und dann würde die Luft im zu kühlenden Raum durch Radis gepumpt.
Hier meine Fargen:
Würde das funtionieren oder klappt der Wärmeübergang nur bei der Wärmeabgabe?
Ist das relativ effizient (neben dem Stromverbrauch des Kompressors)von der Kühlleistung?
Gibt es Formeln um die notwendige Radifläche zu berechnen in Bezug aufs Raumvolumen?


----------



## sheriff_80 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Radiatoren zur Raumkühlung?*

KAUF DIR NE KLIMA die macht genau das selbe *gg* und is wesentlich effektiver als deine radi kühlung


----------



## hydro (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Radiatoren zur Raumkühlung?*

Der Wärmeübergang der Radiatoren wird in beide "Richtungen" gleich sein, also es könnte gut möglich sein, eine Klima macht ja nicht viel anders.
Wenn du die Radiatoren noch mit Lüftern ausstattest könnte ich mir gut Vorstellen, dass es ähnlich einer Klimaanlage wirkt.
Ich würde tippe, dadurch eine Klimaanlage dafür gebaut wurde, ist diese effizienter als dein Vorhaben.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Radifläche egal ist. Klar je größer der Raum desto länger dauert es zum kalt werden mit wenig Fläche, aber da es ja um die Tempdifferenz bei der Abgabe geht, würde ich fast behaupten, dass ein 1080er oder 560er kaum ein Unterschied zu 2 oder 3 1080ern.


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Radiatoren zur Raumkühlung?*

Hol dir ne Klimaanlage, wo der Kondensator (Radiator) draußen und der Verdampfer innen montiert wird. Denn ein Klimagerät welches in einem Raum steht ca 1/3 mehr Wärme abgibt als Kälteleistung.


----------



## Dr3 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Radiatoren zur Raumkühlung?*

Natürlich geht das! Du brauchst eine möglichst große Oberfläche für den Passivbetrieb. Für die Aktive kühlung würde auch ein kleiner Kühlkörper ausreichen. Falls du das wirklich machen willst dann musst du auf jedenfall die Rohrleitungen sehr gut isolieren und über einen Pufferspeicher nachdenken. (damit der Kompressor nicht ins takten kommt)
Außerdem wird das Kondenzwasser ein großes Problem darstellen.
Im kleineren Maßstab wäre das doch ideal für eine PC Wasserkühlung  Oder du kannst die Luft herunterkühlen die Angesaugt wird.

Zur Effizienz: Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass die Kühlleistung nicht wirklich verringert wird. Natürlich muss man die Pumpe zur Umwälzung des Mediums mitrechnen. Allerdings wirst du eine relativ große Trägheit haben. Vom Einschalten des Kompressors bis zum Erreichen einer Kühlleistung wird bisschen Zeit vergehen.
Bei Klimaanlagen dehnt sich das Gas ja direkt im Wärmetauscher aus und dadurch ist der Kühleffekt sehr schnell vorhanden.

So abwegig ist die Idee nicht. In großen Hotels hat man auch eine Kältezentrale die einen Frostschutzkreislauf herunterkühlt. Allerdings gibt es hier auch einen ~ 500-1000 liter Behälter der einen Puffer bereitstellt damit der Kompressor nicht ein und ausgeht.


----------



## rabe08 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Radiatoren zur Raumkühlung?*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Hol dir ne Klimaanlage, wo der Kondensator (Radiator) draußen und der Verdampfer innen montiert wird. Denn ein Klimagerät welches in einem Raum steht ca 1/3 mehr Wärme abgibt als Kälteleistung.



korrekt, 2. Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik. Die Energie, die Du zum Betrieb des Kompressors und der Lüfter in den Raum bringst (Steckdose), bleibt im Raum... Dazu kommt noch, das kein Gerät mit 100% Wirkungsgrad arbeiten kann, das verstärkt den Effekt noch.


----------



## hyperionical (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Radiatoren zur Raumkühlung?*

Ziel ist es das es keine Eisbildung (und die damit verbunden Probs) mehr gibt wie jetzt und das Gerät wesentlich kleiner wird (zurzeit 60*60*100 cm), bei gleichzeitig bezahlbarer Umsetzung (dürfte mit ner Klima oder ordentlichen Profilösung schwierig werden).
Mir stellte sich deshalb vor allem die Frage ob das vor allem mit einer  Temp-Differenz von max. 5-6°C von Kühlmedium zur Lufttemperatur funktioniert.


----------



## empty (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Radiatoren zur Raumkühlung?*

Auweia die Stromrechnung will ich nachher nicht sehen. Und nein Effizient wird das nicht sein. Das wird so ziemlich ein umgekehrter Carnot-Zykluss sein dann kannst du dir den Wirkungsgrad leicht ausrechnen 1/(1-T(Ende)/T(Anfang))

Wenn es dir nur darum geht die Hitze weniger zu spüren würde ich in ein Luftentfeuchter investieren. Die Molare Wärmekapazität von Luft ist sehr gering und das was uns Menschen zu schaffen macht ist die Relative Luftfeutigkeit. Verringer die und du wirst weniger "leiden"


----------



## NCphalon (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Radiatoren zur Raumkühlung?*

Also wenn ich in Klimatisierten (also auch trockenen) Räumen bin fängt meine Haut an sauschnell auszutrocknen, trockene Luft is vielleicht net jedermanns sache^^


----------



## empty (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Radiatoren zur Raumkühlung?*

Es versteht sich von selbst das kalte Luft auch trockener ist, da die absolute Luftfeuchtigkeit sinkt und somit es zu Regnen (Kondenswasser in der Klimaanlage) kommt


----------



## ziko (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Radiatoren zur Raumkühlung?*



empty schrieb:


> Es versteht sich von selbst das kalte Luft auch trockener ist, da die absolute Luftfeuchtigkeit sinkt und somit es zu Regnen (Kondenswasser in der Klimaanlage) kommt


 

Es ist nut die Fähigkeit warmer Luft mehr Feuchtigkeit zu speichern als von kalter. Wenn man im Sommer den kühlen Keller durch Lüften austrocknen will, passiert aber das Gegenteil, die warme Aussenluft kühlt ab und gibt Feuchtigkeit ab, sprich unser Keller wird nur noch feuchter. Ist halt Physik...


----------

